# Animal Crossing 3DS: New Buildings!



## TheYoshiGamer (Jul 14, 2010)

I think that there should be a Wi-Fi plaza, a mall, or a restaurant in the new Animal Crossing game. What do you guys think?  :ermm:


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Actually it kinda seems to me that as the new Ac games come out they seem to get more civilized or fancy...

PG: Train
WW: Cab
CF: Bus (But also has a City)
3DS: A mini mall instead of city (or also a city) and theres a food court!

The foodcourt could be used to get food for neighbors if they request it (Like Find my key or get me furniture)


----------



## Ciaran (Jul 14, 2010)

A *censored.3.0*-ton of them in the city, lots of shops and stuff.

More 'buildings' in the town, like the wishing well and the fountain.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 14, 2010)

the city needs to have more things to do, imo.

having what you do in the city effecting what happens in the town might also be cool.  maybe some kind of a community center, where you can make requests for help, or new villagers, or visits, which would then give your city an animal for a day?  it could become an event, with the other animals acknowledging the newcomer, and at the end of the day/when you save, a short cutscene where the animal leaves, and is wished well by the entire town.  could be cool, I guess, if the dialog was different, depending on how they're treated.  if you treat them well enough, they would move in within a week or so, maybe?  NINTENDO MAKE THE IDEAS


----------



## Thunder (Jul 14, 2010)

TheYoshiGamer said:
			
		

> I think that there should be a Wi-Fi plaza, a mall, or a restaurant in the new Animal Crossing game. What do you guys think?  :ermm:


All three would be great, they need a permanent Nook'n Go too, maybe Nook's nephews could run it  Also, i've said this before, but a Farmer's market could be good.


----------



## nooky13 (Jul 14, 2010)

you should have to eat in it also be able to get more than 4 people wifiing at once


----------



## Brad (Jul 14, 2010)

:gyroidsideways: AN ARCADE WHERE YOU CAN BUY NES GAMES!!!! NINTENDO PLZ BRING NES GAMES BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## D1llon (Jul 14, 2010)

I like the idea of a place to eat. More unique clothes and furniture shops.


----------



## bloodbend3r (Jul 14, 2010)

the roost should get its own building.
also a building for food.
and if the city's coming back, maybe a hotel.


----------

